# Pleasant Surprise



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Just when you think the stuff we old guys did as kids was long gone, you get surprised. Three of the neighborhood kids stopped by to ask a big favor today. They were going fishing and only had one rod/reel. They wondered if I could loan them two more.

They promised to have them back by 3. I gave them the equipment and off they peddled to a pond a couple miles away. Right at 3 PM as promised my equipment was returned,,,and I was told to keep the hooks and sinkers for allowing me to let then use the equipment. Mighty nice of them!

I asked if they needed it any longer as they could keep them for awhile. They said if its alright with me they would just as soon come to my garage and pick them up. A tall lanky black kid said "someday Mr. Sills could we learn to build some of the cool stuff you build?" I said "anytime your bored come on down theirs always stuff to be made"

Off they road...they had little league practice at 4!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The good kids are still around. Sometimes we just gotta point them in the right direction.

I remember when a neighbor took me fishing for the first time. That ol' boy sure started a fire in me. Before you knew it, I was hitchhiking to a lake many miles away on a regular basis. All I needed was a rod, reel, rented rowboat and some worms. Sure was hard to get a ride home with those stinkin' fish, though.

One cloudy day, I had finished my excursion to the lake and was hitching home. A man stopped and found out I had been fishing and asked me if I'd take him back to where I had been. If so, he'd give me a ride right to my door. Heck yeah!

Went back to the livery and got the same boat that I already rented for the day. Caught a few and sure enough, right to the front door. Still remember his car: a Buick Riviera.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Life is still good you just dont here about. It dont grab your attention it touches your heart and soul to know!!! My 2 :twocents:

:cowboy:

Rodney

Great job Larry


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

This is the kind of stuff I wish I could read more about nowadays. But sadly it is always negative stuff in the news.My hat off to you Larry for providing the equipment and saying they are always welcome to learn how to do stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Kids need mentors. Good on you.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

This thread is about the kids. I am just a lucky neighbor that can help them out!

PSST don't tell anyone but yesterday they were having bottle rocket battles! I bet if Mom had known they would of been in big trouble. Haha


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

NOW NOW Larry!!! I hope you showed them the proper way to have those flame throwing wars and also warned them of the field grass fires we started I mean they could possibly start!!! Just saying!

:cowboy:

Rodney

PS half inch PVC is pretty accurate when handled properly :wink:

They are much safer than those roman cannons! so I have been told.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Rodney.....Great minds think a like. I saw Jack a 12 year old today, and I told him to grab the down spouts off the gutters! I said it makes a real cool swoooooosh sound when the rocket travels down it!

Ill have to try PVC for that 5 MOA bottle rocket accuracy!

PSST You betcha I wanted to join them!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just make sure at our age we are on the lighting end of things!!! When stuff goes wrong you dont want on the other side LOL!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you saying I cant move fast anymore!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aint about moving more about thinking!!! It takes longer to make sense and sense we been there we justify based on our past we are so screwed to think we are what we were but in reallity we are smarter than we were ,we just dont realize it till later when we need to react!!!!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

If you break the sticks off the bottle rockets they do some really neat stuff. And how about the screaming bottle rockets, those were fun!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

The fishing thing has caught on.

Yesterday I saw a small heard of 7-10 year old's wearing life jackets, carrying a single fishing pole and small container for with sweet corn in it, all returning from the creek.

Why they would need life jackets near creek with ankle knee deep water to a whitetail, you got me.....none-the-less I asked then how they did.

One I presumed was about 8 reached in his wet pocket and pulled out a 3 inch long creek chub, line hanging out of its mouth. He said "we had to quite Mr. S, I could not get the hooks to stay on the line with the knots he was using....We ran out of hooks, see yah later he said " he then turned put the fish back in his pocket and headed home.

I am telling you you can't make up the stuff kids do! Life is good!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Brings back memory's. Catching fish with a safety pin and string.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Was that safety pin holding up your overall strap you broke? Mine was!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff Larry!!!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

220swift...Anytime a kid has fishing pole and a fish in his pocket...I SMILE ALLOT


----------

